# Finally got new pictures! (seriously pic-heavy)



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Finally found my camera, so I broke down, shaved the saanens and got some new photos.

First is Barclay. He's about 5 1/2 months, will be 6 months on the 21st. He broke the 70lb mark last week, and is right around 25" at the shoulder (anyone know if he's on track or still behind in growth?)
























(maybe eventually he'll grow into those ears)








(he does look downhill, but that's only because he's standing on one and his legs are a bit far apart)
















(he seriously thought nobody would notice)








(he's standing upright, the stand is just tilted)

Talala's been doing pretty good, she's had a persistent and rather harsh cough that I'll be taking her to the vet for soon, I'm a little concerned it might be silent pneumonia or lungworms. Even the cough aside, she has got THE shiniest coat I've ever seen on a goat, and the only thing I do is rinse her off once in a blue moon. She is dry now, we stopped milking her about a month ago, but she's still only at 110lb, and I don't think she'll be getting much bigger than this. Tons of bone, though, and I still can't feel her ribs.

















Finally, we come to Jenny. At 130lb, she still looks to be on the thin side, though I will be going through with breeding her this month, as she is still gaining and has a good layer of fat on her. To me, it looks like the last places she has to gain is right in front of her hips and over her shoulderblades, the rest has filled out and is jiggly.
















(please ignore that junk heap in the background, we're just starting to clear some stuff out of the other side of the garage and have nowhere to put it (the side they can't get to that's beng converted into stalls)


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautiful goaties!
Your doe Jenny doesn't look that thin to me. My FF going on 2ndF is thin and has been dry for a while now. She is shiny and bouncy and healthy, but just looks thin. Doesn't look like your doe's ribs are prominant, just her hips, which my doe has too.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

It's that "pinched" look over her shoulders that tells me she's still on the thin side (her weight and general appearance tells me she could stay at that weight and be happy, but she could stand to gain another 5-10lb). She's 2 1/2, and will be a 3rd freshener this winter/spring, so hopefully her weight problems are behind her, though I wouldn't be surprised if she ends up being a goat who always gets thin (it's not like it ever affected her health-not even a worm in sight when she was at her skinniest)


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful goaties!!!!  :drool:  :drool: I think Saanens are SOOOOOOOO pretty!!!! :lovey:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Very pretty goats. I just shaved mine today because of the 100+ weather we have been having.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I've been doing my best to keep them shaved (except Talala, mostly because she already has a short and super shiny coat), and you can see how long it's been by Jenny's face xD


----------



## BethC (Aug 1, 2011)

they are all beautiful, but I love Talala!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice looking goats!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Beautiful goats. I really like the saanens too. Barclay is a handsome fellow. I think he is right on for size. My alpine buckling will be 6 months at the end of the month and he around 75 pounds. He is not fat either, just going to be a big boy, I think.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Well, Barclay's daddy was about 280lb, and his dam's sire was over 200lb, so he oughta be a good-sized buck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice........ :thumb:


----------

